# Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter???????



## lackanookey (Jan 30, 2010)

First off, my heatsink fell off because of faulty hook on mb. Nothing would work(would not power up). I soldered the hook and heatsink is now attached. Now when I power it up I get DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER error.HP Pavlion a810n asus k8s-la mb.I put WINDOWS 7 disc in but nothing happens. Is it the motherboard?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it may have overheated, and still may - although I would expect the PC to shut down - not give that error

can you get into setup/bios on boot - should be a message press F2 or DEL key just when you first switch on

if so can you see the harddrive listed ?

most HPs come up with a message (if they see a bootable CD in the drive ) 
press any key to boot from CD 
do you see that at all

if not you may need to go into the setup/bios and change the bootorder to boot from the CD first or before the harddrive

any beeps from the system when switched on

we could try UBUNTU to see if the hardware works - but you will need to create a CD and boot from that CD
here are the full details

*UBUNTU*
It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get data off.

If you have another PC with a cdwriter and spare CD
goto http://www.ubuntu.com/ and download the ISO

full details are here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC - remember where you saved it - so you can find it again to create the image bootable CD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD
The CD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 
*If not* - use this free program http://www.imgburn.com/

When the UBUNTU CD boots - you will see the following options
1) Try ubunto without any change to your computer
2) Install ubuntu
3) Check CD for defects
4) Test memory
5) Boot from first hard disk.

Use *OPTION 1 "Try ubunto without any change to your computer"*  *ONLY* this option this will run from the CD and not install onto your harddrive - *be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., so repeat only use option 1 

Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working

You may see your Harddrive on the desktop - if not have in look in the places on the tool bar at the top of the screen.

If you can see your harddrive - see if you can find the your datafiles - 
XP look in "documents and settings" under the user name you had on the PC 
Vista look in "user" under the user name you had on the PC

Now if you have a USB flash drive or external harddrive - you should be able to copy your data from the harddrive onto the USB device

If you still have issues mounting the harddrive:
On the main menu of Ubuntu, there's an option to Check CD for defects. I ran this and was able to mount the C Drive.


----------



## lackanookey (Jan 30, 2010)

The keyboard doesn't do anything. Also the power light is solid yellow.


----------

